
3 Injured, One Critically, in Fire at Google IO - frik
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/05/18/3-injured-one-critically-in-fire-at-google-io-conference/
======
brighteyes
3 injured, one with life-threatening injuries, and Google isn't cancelling the
event..? Wow.

Google's statement:

> "We’re thankful to the fire department for putting it out and ensuring
> everyone’s safety."

Seems a poor way to phrase it given that 3 people were injured and one might
die from their injuries.

> "No attendees were hurt but regretfully, 3 event staff were injured"

Focusing on how no attendees were injured sends the message that the staff
don't matter. "No one was hurt, everything's fine. Oh, but 3 event staff were
injured, one critically." This is terribly insensitive.

> The press release additionally said that the Google developers conference
> would continue as scheduled.

Overall this looks like a hasty and not thought out reaction to a crisis. Very
poorly handled.

